# lowryder breeding



## ganjadude11 (May 7, 2009)

if i pollonate 2 origanal lowryders together all the seeds will be autoflowering lowryder right? i heard some where that the seeds will be half autoflowering and half regular northern lights is this right??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2009)

> if i pollonate 2 origanal lowryders together all the seeds will be autoflowering lowryder right?


Ime autoxauto=auto.


----------



## crozar (May 7, 2009)

autoflowering boost it with 24 hours of light for 1 month and a half after that , i think you can do 12/12


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> autoflowering boost it with 24 hours of light for 1 month and a half after that , i think you can do 12/12


I thought 'autos' did best under 16-18 hours of light in flower?? 
and... I don't think the light hours are going to influence weather the seeds will be autos or not.. :confused2:...


----------



## Waspfire (May 7, 2009)

yes auto's do better with 18-24 hours of light since there lifespan is so short the more light the better.I was told they grow 4x faster then normal MJ.Also what BBP said is exactly right autoxauto=auto autoxregular=50/50 i belive i might be off on the ratio u get when u cross the auto with non auto but u get the idea


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2009)

> autoxregular=50/50


I think autoxreg=reg then make F2 of those and you'll find some autos in the F2 gen. Not 100% on this, it's just what i've been told.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 14, 2009)

I second that.......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2009)

I would think that it would depend on how stable the strain was...


----------



## smokeup420 (May 17, 2009)

20/4 is really good, n if u cross auto wit auto, it will be strait, but if you cross an auto wit lets say og kush, yoy would have to to it a bunch of times  so all the traits will from the og will fallow over n beacome auto and stabilizes its self..


----------



## BioShaman (Jul 5, 2009)

They ll be autos.


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2009)

BioShaman said:
			
		

> They ll be autos.


.. :confused2:..


> if i pollonate 2 origanal lowryders together all the seeds will be autoflowering lowryder right? i heard some where that the seeds will be half autoflowering and half regular northern lights is this right??


'guru.. have a good long look here
hXXp://www.hobart.k12.in.us/jkousen/Biology/mendel.htm
 study the "P square"...  
without "knowing" the diligence in selection, and the 'stability'/dominance of the auto genes, it is _impossible_ to say .



> Although it is possible to breed Cannabis with limited success without any knowledge of the laws of inheritance, the full potential of diligent breeding, and the line of action most likely to lead to success, is realized by breeders who have* mastered a working knowledge of genetics.*
> 
> As we know already, all information transmitted from generation to generation must be contained in the pollen of the staminate parent and the ovule of the pistillate parent. Fertilization unites these two sets of genetic information, a seed forms, and a new generation is begun. Both pollen and ovules are known as gametes, and the transmitted units determining the expression of a character are known as genes. Individual plants have two identical sets of genes (2n) in every cell except the gametes, which through reduction division have only one set of genes (in). Upon fertilization one set from each parent combines to form a seed (2n).


 hXXp://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/marijuanabotany3.html


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> if i pollonate 2 origanal lowryders together all the seeds will be autoflowering lowryder right? i heard some where that the seeds will be half autoflowering and half regular northern lights is this right??


 


that may have been my post where I talked about pollinating autos with my NL reg...it was a boo boo if thats the one..those wouldnt be autos. lol..I'm new never bred seeds...:48: :smoke1:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

I havent yet because my nl hasnt sexed yet. seems like I have been waiting forever. If its a male I may try and just not worry if it's autos because it should be bomb either way...


----------



## Vegs (Aug 28, 2009)

Stable is key in this conversation. I had LR2 beans go completely sideways on me with not one auto flowering out of the 5 that germed. Joint Doctors older versions of LR2 are so unstable I had a low germ rate, no auto flowering varieties and huge variation between what looked like skunk and a sativa variety. It was almost not worth my growing them. =(

Check it out for yourself. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=499187#post499187

I have what I am told newer more stable LR2 beans but I am a little apprehensive about growing these till I can afford waisting another 3 months on a crap-grow. =(


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

apl...even if they werent autos wouldnt having that dna atleast speed up the budding rate? or am I off base?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 1, 2009)

In MY opinion: Lowryder sucks. Create some better strains.


----------



## Vegs (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks FNGee! I think due to my first bad experience with LR2 I probably won't buy any LR or auto strains for quite some time now. I'll be happy sticking with the older tried and true strains.


----------



## ibudo (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't mean to add to an old thread with a new question, but could not find my answer in any searches I did. I've done a number of good grows, but all have been from purchased seed or clones of them.
   Recently I purchased some lowryder seeds of which only 3 survived although I wanted to use them for seed production only for future grows. 2 were females and one was a male...perfect for my purposes.
  I have polinated the 2 females and they are producing a great number of seed pods....some of which are starting to open, but I am new to seed production and need to find out when to harvest them.
   Do I need to wait until they turn brown on the plant or will that happen when it is harvested and dried? At what point do I harvest the seeds? Also...is a month waiting period after harvest good enough for replanting the seeds or do they need more time to age?
    Sorry if I highjacked a thread, but thanks for any help you might offer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello Ibudo 

At what stage did you pollinate the girls?

How old and how far into showing sex?

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

so far I am pleased with my lowryders..they smell and look great are very white and have these huge trichs I swear i can see them better than on my normal plants even the big tips oin the ends I am going to take pictures soon~


----------



## ibudo (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,
   I polinated them after they were a week or so into flowering. They were showing hairs, but not overly developed. I repolinated a week later actually leaving the male hanging over the two females for several days and giving it a decent shake daily. The male has since been topped, but I am keeping it alive to produce more pollen if it can. I also crossed the male with one branch on a flowering Bubba that was in the flowering room. The one branch and one adjacent to it are also producing seed pods. I'm hoping to get the auto flower characteristics into the Bubba.
   I don't smoke, but am a caregiver and yet do love the smell of it. I'm really looking forward to a nice budded female lowryder, but since I only had the three plants to begin with and didn't want to have to reorder seeds and wait I opted to sacrifice the first batch to simply produce seeds, hopefully saving me the time and expense of having to purchase them 5 or 10 at a time at great expense. I seem to have several hundred seeds going right now and if I can harvest and age them correctly I'm set for quite some time. I'll play with feminization at a later date. I'd also like to try crossing with a few power plants that I recently germinated.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

look at u the little pot pimp lol...making the love connections..


----------



## ibudo (Oct 27, 2009)

Love?..... maybe....economics?...surely!lol Sure don't want to ruin these seeds with an incorrectly done harvest though!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the autos I have but I realise I am more of an indica girl...


----------



## ibudo (Oct 27, 2009)

I understand... I've had better luck with strains that are mostly Indica dominant....that's why I tried a cross to the Bubba. It's also a reasonably short, but bushy plant. I took some photos, but will have to download them first. The color balance will be off since they were taken under sodium lighting.


----------



## ibudo (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are the Lowryder seeds..


----------



## ibudo (Oct 27, 2009)

And the Bubbas


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

beautiful bubbas!!!


----------



## ibudo (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you... Yes... I did polinate one branch on the bubbas.. Not too many seeds, but they're there. Enough to try it again if it works well. Thanks for the tip on harvest timing...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello Ibudo 

The picture below is a ripe Auto seed, you want as many of yours to look like it :aok:

Some ripe seeds will open the pod and you will see the seeds, these can be manually taken from the plant while the plant is still living.

Many seeds will be ripe and still hide in the seed pod so when you harvest the plant you will have to open the seed pods with your fingers.

Harvest the plant as you would a Sinsemilla, the seeds will be ready.

When you think the plant is at its natural Auto harvest date then open one of the closed seed pods and look at the seed, then do it again in a different part of the plant, if they look like the seed in the picture then it is time to harvest.

Not all seeds will be mature, you always get some that are green and not brown.

eace:


----------



## ibudo (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice. I wouldn't want to ruin an entire project by going in too early. The photo is perfect for what I was looking for. It gives me a great example to look for.


----------



## ibudo (Oct 28, 2009)

Big difference in just one day. I checked them today and about a third of them have started to open the pod. They were mostly closed yesterday, but we hit some cool weather in the past week or so and the daily light is diminishing fast. I know they're autoflowering, but I think somehow the change has helped.... Now just to wait until they start turning color. I will post more photos in a few days. Thanks everyone for all the good advice and to you 2Dog for the compliment. My sponser has sampled already and is very, very pleased with the results!


----------

